# Procrastinator 5v6



## digitalsea (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi guys,

I've done a few builds, and I'm sure this is a super dumb questions, but I'm having trouble figuring out what this diode is supposed to be. Is this just a 5v6 zener? Is there further info to this diode? Will any 5v6 diode work?

Thanks for any help.

Cheers


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 25, 2020)

digitalsea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've done a few builds, and I'm sure this is a super dumb questions, but I'm having trouble figuring out what this diode is supposed to be. Is this just a 5v6 zener? Is there further info to this diode? Will any 5v6 diode work?
> 
> ...


I used a 1N4734








						1N4734 ZENER DIODE 1W 5.6V
					

VISHAY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## digitalsea (Apr 25, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> I used a 1N4734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend. Appreciate the help.


----------



## nate433 (Oct 10, 2022)

K Pedals said:


> I used a 1N4734
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just discovering this thread. How do you know whether to use a 1W (1N4734) vs 1/2W (1N5232B). I guess in this build or others.
Thanks!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 11, 2022)

It should be on the board…

Or in the build doc…


----------



## nate433 (Oct 12, 2022)

K Pedals said:


> It should be on the board…
> 
> Or in the build doc…


Not in this case or any zener I've seen on PedalPCB..................

Looks like it's only on certain docs. Julia has the wattage noted


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 12, 2022)

nate433 said:


> Not in this case or any zener I've seen on PedalPCB..................
> 
> View attachment 33787



I see what you mean…


----------



## nate433 (Oct 12, 2022)

K Pedals said:


> I see what you mean…


Double checked the Julia and it clarifies that the 9V1 zener is 1/2W. 

So looks like it's not every doc, just some. And my understanding is wattage is important on zeners, not like wattage on resistors where we can get away with any value.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 12, 2022)

nate433 said:


> And my understanding is wattage is important on zeners, not like wattage on resistors where we can get away with any value.


The power rating (i.e., wattage) is important in all cases. Pedals typically operate at such low currents that, in the case of resistors, 1/4W provides more than sufficient margin. With margin assured, the choice is then dictated by physical constraints of the board. 

To determine the power rating required, you’d have to do some math.

Ohm’s law: I=V/R

Then, you can calculate the power (W) by:
P=V*I


----------

